# Non-ada toilet stall dimensions



## runbird (Apr 30, 2012)

What is the minimum dimensions for a non-ada toilet stall?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 30, 2012)

IPC 404.3.1 30 inches wide by 60 inches


----------



## Gregg Harris (Apr 30, 2012)

405.3.1 ipc


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 30, 2012)

runbird,

Welcome to the Building Codes Forum!

Which codes are you referring to,  or working out of?


----------



## peach (Apr 30, 2012)

at least 30" wide (with minimum 15" from toilet center line to partition).


----------

